# Old Cassette Tape - Halloween sounds



## russrmc (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi. Years a go I had a cassette tape with scary sounds. I the background there was always a heart beating. One of the sounds (among many others) was a short period where a girl or woman was sobbing; she sounded helpless. I cannot find this tape anywhere on the web (U Tube etc.). Does any one remember this specific tape? Thanks.


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah that?s probably one of my favorite albums. The heart beat was basically on the entire track. Here is a link to that album 

http://scarysounds.blogspot.com/2013/10/halloween-sounds-of-horror.html?m=1


----------



## russrmc (Oct 27, 2017)

Many thanks for the information. Perfect!
Appreciate this.


----------

